# Thanks everyone with your assistance on my TV cabinet



## AndyBoyd (2 Apr 2005)

Well after a year and ~240 hours it's finally in the house:








I had lots of help from board members from where to buy brass, laminate trimmers to fit the hinges and many more.

Its made from Swiss steamed pear (solid frame, drawers and top), self cut pear veneer for the doors (back and front), pear veneered multiplex, and walnut for the drawer sides, foot, and wings.

Thanks everyone, 

and if you would like to see the construction photos -

see here http://croeso.typepad.com/photos/furniture/index.html


----------



## Chris Knight (2 Apr 2005)

Andy,
That looks really great - very distinctive! Thanks too for all the excellent photos.


----------



## AndyBoyd (2 Apr 2005)

Anyone see my mistake in the bbcode? the URL works checked that!

Cheers


----------



## Alf (2 Apr 2005)

Gosh, Andy, that's a bit different from what "TV cabinet" usually conjures up in my mind's eye. :shock: Pretty darn cool. Love the colour of the pear; what's the finish?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Alf (2 Apr 2005)

Andy, I just edited the code to work, and it seemed to. What happened? :-s 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## AndyBoyd (2 Apr 2005)

Alf,

I had another go at making it work, maybe I edoited out your fix!!

The finish is Bartleys Varnish gel - which is super, about 3 coats. really easy to put on if you keep your coats really thin.

Thanks for the kind comments every one


----------



## SimonA (2 Apr 2005)

Simon


----------



## Alf (2 Apr 2005)

Right, edited again; should be okay now  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (2 Apr 2005)

Andy
Absolutely wonderful!
Great work,
Philly


----------



## Gill (2 Apr 2005)

That's a very graceful, almost oriental, piece of furniture, Andy. Well done.

The only problem is it's so lovely that it could distract you from watching your television programmes   !

Gill


----------



## Charley (2 Apr 2005)

That's VERY nice Andy  

I like your tool cabinet as well 8) - a nice silent gloat :wink:


----------



## Alf (2 Apr 2005)

Right, I've worked my way through all the photos now; very interesting and thank you for letting us see them, Andy. I love a good wallow in someone elses WIP pics.  But I have one very important question. What spokeshaves?!. Me? Obsessed? Only a little bit...  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (2 Apr 2005)

Alf":3ossajn5 said:


> But I have one very important question. What spokeshaves?!.



Andy,
There's an easy way out of this - just commission Alf to make you one. She is so keen to put her new rasp to work, I reckon you'd get a bargain price!


----------



## Aragorn (2 Apr 2005)

Lovely piece of work.
I love the curved up edges of the top. And pear, eh?? NICE! Never used pear before. It looks lovely and seems to finish very well.
Thanks for the WIP pics!


----------



## AndyBoyd (2 Apr 2005)

Hmm, they are not there, they usually sit in front of the scraper plane?
I must have been using them!
I have a set of Harris spoke shaves from London (I think!) Well one spoke shave and one travisher.

I'll take another photo as I've just replaced my Footprint chisels with Ashley Iles's ones and they make the whole cupboard seems a lot more balanced.

The pear was a little difficult to work as it can micro split very easily when it is veneered (i.e too much with the ROS!) . But it planed like a dream.

One thing I forgot to mention was the piece de la resistance, in between the drawers is a small black square, it is a sensor for the infra red remote control signals, this goes to an amplifier which then feeds 2 IR LEDs, placed so they shine on the DVD and the Amp. So we can zap away with the door shut - and the circuit only cost me 12 quid!
http://www.circuit-innovations.co.uk/repeater.html

Here's a better photo showing the colour:






And here is one showing the fabled spokeshaves:


----------



## Scott (2 Apr 2005)

Very nice work Andy. The pear looks fantastic. Well done!


----------



## Mcluma (2 Apr 2005)

Thanks for that information on the infraret repeater, as i am currently also building one TV unit

Could you give us some more pictures on the Infra red repeater

Thanks

McLuma


----------



## Alf (2 Apr 2005)

AndyBoyd":1cce75eg said:


> And here is one showing the fabled spokeshaves:


Houston, we have spokeshave.  Phew, I can stop worrying about it now. Thanks, Andy. :wink: 

Chris, keen? Yes. Cheap? No. [-( :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Charley (2 Apr 2005)

Alf":2djuccq0 said:


> Houston, we have spokeshave.  Phew, I can stop worrying about it now



Alf, you'd better not look at my tool rack photos as you may upset yourself   

In my defence I did have an old record spokeshave and after a bit of work performed beautifully but when I unpacked it from the move, it had broken in two :|


----------



## thomaskennedy (2 Apr 2005)

Amazing stuff!

Kinda puts my TV Stand into perspective

Ta, Tom


----------



## AndyBoyd (2 Apr 2005)

Mcluma

In the kit you get a square IR sensor, this fits into the PCB , but I soldered it to a cable and glued it between the drawers. The box with the PCB sits underneath the cabinet.

I'll make a photo for you and post it.

Works a treat (actually I did not need 2 LEDs (wire them in series)) as the angle is enough to get both devices.


----------



## Alf (3 Apr 2005)

Charley":xw1dqovl said:


> it had broken in two :|


<wince>  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2005)

A beautiful piece Andy, well done!! The tool cabinet is excellent too :wink:


----------

